# HOG HAPPNIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Forkin Pork (Aug 17, 2007)

Come on guys how cold could it been? :scratch Ya allshould live in Connecticut in Mid winter ....now that'sa cold.

The only thing I hate about the winter is it makes it hard to complete my business transactions, I hate diggin those wholes in the winter.  [smilie=rlp_smilie_312.gif]


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm not going to be able to make it Big E.  We have our anual fund raiser for our local volunteer FD the next weekend and I cant take off two weekends in a row.  Sorry my brother.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 25, 2007)

bige1 said:
			
		

> KCBS Competition Awards for 2007 Hog Happnin' BBQ Competition
> 
> Grand Champion $4,000.00 plus oak door trophy
> Reserve Grand Champion $2,000.00 plus oak door trophy
> ...



Will you QUIT trying to tempt me into this one.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 22, 2007)

*Okay, Okay, I'll go, I'll go.*  Now quit twisting my arm Big E  .  

Well it looks like Gary and I will be down Friday night [smilie=a_partyguy.gif] .  Hope to make the rounds and see all the BBQ Central folks and drink a "Pop A Top With Foam On Top" with everyone [smilie=drink.gif] .  

We sent in our judges papers but it looks like they already have plenty of judges so its PARTY TIME! :cheers 

See Ya'll down there.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 31, 2007)

I got an email from Joyce.  She said for us to check in with her on Saturday.  She may have a judge or 2 back out and we will be ready to fill the spot.


----------



## wittdog (Oct 31, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> I got an email from Joyce.  She said for us to check in with her on Saturday.  She may have a judge or 2 back out and we will be ready to fill the spot.


Finally Bill The Grill will be able to taste some good Q  :P


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 31, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Bill The Grill Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, didn't get any up north in NY.  Thats for sure.  Except for Pigs.  And Diva's, oh and then there was Uncle Bubba's.  His was perty good.  And Dallas's too.  But other than that, NOPE, not in NY.


----------



## wittdog (Oct 31, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, didn't get any up north in NY.  Thats for sure.  Except for Pigs.  And Diva's, oh and then there was Uncle Bubba's.  His was perty good.  And Dallas's too.  But other than that, NOPE, not in NY.[/quote:2rqna8e0]
It's ok Bill....I know that one HURT   8)


----------

